# PTE - merge of multiple accounts



## kathyhl529 (May 26, 2018)

Hi all, I have two accounts and had one test done on 24 May which was from one of my account. Then I received the email asking me to provide id proof so that they can merge the two accounts. I have another scheduled test on 31 May under the other account, I was wondering how long will the merge process take and the expected waiting period for the delivery of the score repot for 24 May. 

Anyone had encountered this situation before?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

kathyhl529 said:


> Hi all, I have two accounts and had one test done on 24 May which was from one of my account. Then I received the email asking me to provide id proof so that they can merge the two accounts. I have another scheduled test on 31 May under the other account, I was wondering how long will the merge process take and the expected waiting period for the delivery of the score repot for 24 May.
> 
> Anyone had encountered this situation before?


Your result will be delayed by at least 4-5 weeks because you made two accounts and booked the 2nd test with another account which is against their POLICY. It happened with a lot people who try to book tests from other accounts. Moreover, I also confirmed it from Pearson and they said the same.


----------



## Sdthoong (May 20, 2019)

Hi, my sister got the same situation. Now she is in emergency, needs to take the test as soon as possible to get visa. Can I ask a question please? Because Pearson is in the process of merging the 2 accounts and will take 5 days, can my sister book the next test with the original/ the first account? We cant wait.
Thanks a lot


----------

